# OUCH That Hurt



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Dummy ole me went and shot a brad nail in my left middle finger. So my advice to all use a clamp or hold your hand away from where you are nailing. Last week I drill a small hole in my right leg with my kreg bit. :nono: I also had my gouge today while I was turning pens go off the wheel and jam the grinder luckily I did have the grinding wheel explosion. Just another day in the shop ooh what fun. Will have pics ready for tomorrow of the culprit that had me shoot myself and pics of the other ero pens that I've done today haven't lost my touch did 10 of them this weekend.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ouch, Glenmore! I'm glad you're back making pens.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

""Well Dummy ole me went and shot a brad nail in my left middle finger""

I have heard of woodworkers being attached to their workshop, but this is ridiculous... LOL

Hope you were not too badly injured, Glenmore.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Glenmore I shall try to learn from your mistakes. No sence in both of us going down he same road LOL. I trust all were repairable!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Worst I ever did was put a 1" chisel in my leg a bit too deep for comfort, six stitches and then I could carry on, I was cutting a housing for a 4" butt hinge and hit a knot, the chisel slipped and got me instead. That hurt too!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When you told me Glenmore that as soon as you got your new shop sorted you would give newcomers lessons in safety, little did I know that you intended to give actual demonstrations of what NOT to do!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yikes Glenmore I sure hope your tetanus shots are up to date! That must have hurt! My stepson drove a 4" nail into his palm with an electric nailer. Completely embeded it and it took two surgeries to remove it. Fortunately there was no permamnent damage. Well except his ego of course.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Glenmore don't feel so bad, I've been shot many times over the yrs. including spiking myself twice. 29 yrs in the framing trade you see a lot of junk.

They used to call me the Doctor, I had the most experience with nails in flesh. 
One guy knocked his 2 front upper teeth out when a nail bounced off another. One guy nailed his foot and boot to the deck. 

Another guy was shooting trusses 2 stories up on a 2X6 exterior wall when he spiked his hand to the top plate right through the web, (between thumb and pointer). I was foreman at the time on the ground rigging the trusses to the crane, it took 4 guys to hold Neal on the wall, (a big boy, he got light headed and almost fell off) I got my trusty channel lock nipper out pressed and cut the head off the nail then pulled his hand free. He yanked the nail out and kept it.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeez Glenmore, The move and the new shop seem to have done wonders for your health. But making new holes in yourself is not a good idea. Be Careful.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Glenmore, sry to hear about that. I hope you heal fast.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't guess you will be shooting birds in traffic for a while :sarcastic:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I guess I'll be giving everyone the finger in this pic. Also of the culprit that made me shoot myself. :lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice shelf unit Glenmore, but I'm not impressed with the finger shot, I expected one whilst still attached to the wood! On this occasion I won't ask you to do a re-run.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You should have shot the blood blister. That way it would drain and go away.:haha:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

A nail through a nail, is NOT the way to go Glenmore.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Darn bugger small but it hurts. You know like it is the past two days been bumping into things and rapping that finger. If it didn't happen I wouldn't be doing that. hahaha


----------

